# MB/MI In Mid March?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Might head down, will go where ever the fish are from NMB/Cherry Grove to MI, any chance of hooking into anything other than a dog or a skate? Any pups or drum around then? 

May go for the heck of it and soak some drum rigs on my new setup.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Give me a pm if and when you come down. Last year in mid march I was catching Spanish in 2-4lb range quite good. Although as cold it has been this winter I wonder if the water will be as warm as last march. Will have to wait and see. Also I'm determined to try some trolley fishing for kings off the end of huntington jetty so if your interested in the summer to give that a shot let me know.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Jetty*

Hey Jawbonez,

I will be in surfside in May are the Kingfish around then ?
May 16th to be exact and this just retired Master Sergeant would
like some tips on fishing that Jetty as last year I went to the
piers and was crowded as hell lol....Thank Ya for any info


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Will do. I'd LOVE to get into some nice Spaniards. If it's still too cold I'll be back in April. 

Would love to try for the kings this summer. I'm 75% sure I'm moving down for school this fall, depending on my health.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

beady said:


> Hey Jawbonez,
> 
> I will be in surfside in May are the Kingfish around then ?
> May 16th to be exact and this just retired Master Sergeant would
> ...


I think they come around late spring/early summer, but I could (very easily :redface be wrong.

Jawbonez, if I don't get a pier king setup, which I'm considering, you think a 80 sized spinner with 420+ yards of a good 17 lb test would land a king off the jetties?


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

beady said:


> Hey Jawbonez,
> 
> I will be in surfside in May are the Kingfish around then ?
> May 16th to be exact and this just retired Master Sergeant would
> ...


When I look for kings or spanish I pay more attention to water temp then time of year. Once the water hits that magic number of 68 degrees they are here. In short yes they will be here in may unless it continues to be extremely cold like today. Hell it even snowed here for a few hours this morning. But next week back to upper 60's so I'm sure the water temps will rise. As far as the Jetty I've done some limited time their this past year. Its a great place to fish but a hell of a hike. Search some of my posts or reports on here for hunington jetty there should be some useful info for you there. Give me a pm when you get down maybe we could wet some lines together.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> I think they come around late spring/early summer, but I could (very easily :redface be wrong.
> 
> Jawbonez, if I don't get a pier king setup, which I'm considering, you think a 80 sized spinner with 420+ yards of a good 17 lb test would land a king off the jetties?


Hey smooth I think that rod would be fine as long as your drag stays smooth on that smoking first run. The drag is key because they can easy pull the hooks and of course dont bring him in to green or we will have a hell of a time on them rocks try to gaff it.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Give me a pm anytime your down and we will wet some lines.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cold*

haha, well right now at 11:15pm we are at 5 degrees out with
a wind chill of -7 and 22 or so inches of snow cover ...

I read all of your posts and find alot of valuable info and
print out alot and write down your lures and I even copy the
list of items Smooth uses as well, I appreciate all you guys
that give us this info....I will give you a PM when down there
in May and maybe we can wet the lines ....Thank you very much.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

beady said:


> haha, well right now at 11:15pm we are at 5 degrees out with
> a wind chill of -7 and 22 or so inches of snow cover ...
> 
> I read all of your posts and find alot of valuable info and
> ...


Glad I could be a help I'm always game for fishing so just pm me. As for the cold I just moved down from up north about 2 years ago but the blood thins quick. Actually the last time it was 70 here I had a sweatshirt and coat on. Thats bad.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jawbonez said:


> Hey smooth I think that rod would be fine as long as your drag stays smooth on that smoking first run. The drag is key because they can easy pull the hooks and of course dont bring him in to green or we will have a hell of a time on them rocks try to gaff it.


I haven't had anything big test the drag yet, biggest I've caught on it is a 9 lb blue catfish. Just kinda cranked him in, he didn't get to fight much, LOL. Once it warms up for a week or two I'm gonna go after some more big cats. Either way, it can at least be used as an anchor rod. 

Do you use all trebles or a live bait hook on your king rigs? 

Dipping down into the high teens right now. Chilly. The water froze last night.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> I haven't had anything big test the drag yet, biggest I've caught on it is a 9 lb blue catfish. Just kinda cranked him in, he didn't get to fight much, LOL. Once it warms up for a week or two I'm gonna go after some more big cats. Either way, it can at least be used as an anchor rod.
> 
> Do you use all trebles or a live bait hook on your king rigs?
> 
> Dipping down into the high teens right now. Chilly. The water froze last night.


I typically use all trebles. sometimes 2 or 3 on a rig with solid wire. Wire from 31lb to 54lb. Trebles #4 or #6 4x strong. I use the bigger hooks and wire for kings the smaller for spanish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you use multiple trebles on a live bait for Spanish? I've tried a few times and nose hooked them but would think a treble stuck near the baits tail would help a good bit.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Do you use multiple trebles on a live bait for Spanish? I've tried a few times and nose hooked them but would think a treble stuck near the baits tail would help a good bit.


Yes. Actually when king fishing trolley rig you end up catching more spanish then kings. Nice ones from2-6lbs. I hook the first treble in front of the dorsal fin and the 2nd treble near the tail so when the fish hits the bait from front or rear theres a hook. Once the first hook catches them in the mouth the other treble usually swings around and gets them in the side. Now if I'm using a kingbuster I sometimes use 3 hooks. When using mullet I use 2 hooks except when I have a large mullet(1-3lb). When using nice bluefish use three hooks. I try to keep the tackle as lite as possible because the macks have extremely good vision and will turn off if they see the tackle.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah alright. We'll definitely go after some kings from the jetty summer. 

Do yo use a king rig or a sized down king rig when targeting the Spanish?


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Ah alright. We'll definitely go after some kings from the jetty summer.
> 
> Do yo use a king rig or a sized down king rig when targeting the Spanish?


When I'm trolley fishing spanish I use 31lb solid wire with 2 to 3(depending on size of bait) #6 4x strong treble hooks. So basically its a lighter version of the king rig.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good. Looks like I need to tie some up. Have plenty of thin wire and treble hooks, can't wait til warm weather. Speaking of warm weather, it was 70 today and will be tomorrow and I'm going catfishing around noon Sunday.


----------



## Capt.Shannon (Feb 18, 2009)

*Myrtle beach/Murrells Inlet Fishing*

I see some of you are ready to fish........ME TOO. I hope this summer in Murrells Inlet will be a good one. Last year was fair... If the spring starts off nice and warm we should have a early start on the Red Drum and Flounder so I hope to see you in Murrells Inlet this summer. We have a great Marshwalk on the Inlet with lots of things to do. Come on down and enjoy .......Here's a Fishing report for the best times to try catch different stuff.


Fishing Reports 

Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet area Fishing Report

Fishing the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach area is seasonal with the fishing a little slow for March til the middle of April.

Mid April, the fishing starts to pick-up for some Flounder and Red Drum. Everything[Fishing] is always weather related in Murrells Inlet and Myrtle Beach the sooner the water temp. gets in the 60's the fishing will get better.

Late April thru December is always a good time for fishing for Red Drum, the bait moves in and the fishing turns on. 

June, July and August, the water temp is getting rite for ALL fishing in the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach areas! Everthing is good at the beach!

People are out in the sun,shopping,fishing and the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach area is hopping!

August and September the Spanish and King Mackerel are on the beach and can be caught live baiting along the coast.

We often catch them at the jetties or 3-mile reef or trolling with planners and spoons.

Fishing at Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach during the summer months you never know what you are going to hook-up with so expect to catch a anything while fishing,maybe even a SHARK.

For all you that like catching Trout, Weakfish Trout are plentiful sometimes around Sept/ Oct.

While the true Winter Trout only starts when the water temps start dropping in to the 60's and lower.

As I have said early, fishing in Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach is always revolving. Don't let yourself be told that the fish are bitting ALL THE TIME .

Remember,if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is not! I [Capt. Shannon Currie] has been fishing the coast of Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach for over 20 years!

Capt. Shannon Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach SC


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

have u hooked up with any kings while within the jetties, or just out in the inlet?


----------

